# Sony Vaio configurazione [Risolto]

## Pancu

Ho un notebook Vaio della sony.Più precisamente il modello è un PCG-K115B.

Purtroppo tra le specifiche del notebook, non c'è scritto il modello della tastiera.

Il mio problema è che con la tastiera di default non riesco a fare le parentesi graffe.

Qualcuno può aiutarmi??Last edited by Pancu on Mon Feb 28, 2005 5:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Controlla che tu abbia nella sezione di xorg.conf della tastiera questo

```
    Option      "XkbModel"      "pc105"
```

----------

## Pancu

Si ma io in Windows usavo il pulsante "Fn" che sta alla destra di Ctrl, ma da linux esso non viene riconosciuto.

C'è qualche altro modo per fare ste benedette parentesi graffe???

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> Si ma io in Windows usavo il pulsante "Fn" che sta alla destra di Ctrl, ma da linux esso non viene riconosciuto.
> 
> C'è qualche altro modo per fare ste benedette parentesi graffe???

 

altGr + / e altGr + =

----------

## mouser

Si, ed è anche molto comodo IMO

"Alt Gr" + 7  = {

"Alt Gr" + 0  = }

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Pancu

Grazie mille!! :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> Grazie mille!!  

 

Metti il tag risolto al titolo

----------

## MajinJoko

sei riuscito a far funzionare il tasto Fn (o meglio, le combinazione Fn+F2, F3, etc..) sul tuo modello di portatile (che poi è anche il mio?

ciao

----------

## Ic3M4n

io le graffe le faccio sempre con 

AltGr+Shift+è -> {

AltGr+Shift++ -> }

so che è un tasto in più da schiacciare, ma risulta comodo il fatto di avere nella stessa posizione parentesi quadre e graffe, con un solo shift di differenza.

----------

## bandreabis

GENIALE!!!  :Laughing: 

Grazie Ic3M4n

----------

## gutter

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> io le graffe le faccio sempre con 
> 
> AltGr+Shift+è -> {
> 
> AltGr+Shift++ -> }
> ...

 

Caspita non lo sapevo   :Shocked: 

Quasi quasi potresti fare un TIP   :Laughing: 

----------

